# Turkey loads



## Minnowhead

I’ve officially used up the last of my Winchester Supremes. By far my favorite turkey load. 
So now I’m seeing Winchester doesn’t market them anymore. They’ve introduced Longbeards. I’m guessing these are the same only new name and box? 
My buddy switched over to the Hevi-Shot Magblends. But I’m not convinced I want to spend the money on those for just 5 shells.


----------



## Eye Dr

i Shoot the longbeards out of my 12 and 20 guages. Best patterns I’ve ever had. Try them. I think you will see a big difference over the supreme’s in not only tighter patterns, but distance too.


----------



## lawrence1

Best patterns I've ever had too! I patterned two Hastings choke tubes, .665 and .655, #5's patterned best for me out of the .665
Previously used Supremes and before that Federals. Shot birds from 5yds to 43yds. You always have the close shot with any load but not vice versa. Yes we'd all like them in our lap but that's just not the reality.
Also of importance is a precise aiming point. I use fiber optic rifle type sights.


https://www.nwtf.org/about/state-news/records-fall-champions-crowned-still-target-championship


----------



## fireline

I have been shooting the Winchester Supremes for a long time, I find them at gun shows from time to time for $8-$10 a box and have several year supply.


----------



## M.Magis

Supremes have been my favorite since they came out. I just bought a new box 2 weeks ago, the gun shop had a full selection, along with Longbeards. I don’t think Supremes been discontinued.


----------



## Minnowhead

Winchester Supreme High Velocity are the shot shells with the black hulls. The Winchester Supremes Double XX are the red hulls and are still available.


----------



## M.Magis

These are the Supreme HV, same ones I’ve shot for 15+ years. 
A quick search online shows them available on most websites that sell ammo.


----------



## Redheads

Minnowhead said:


> I’ve officially used up the last of my Winchester Supremes. By far my favorite turkey load.
> So now I’m seeing Winchester doesn’t market them anymore. They’ve introduced Longbeards. I’m guessing these are the same only new name and box?
> My buddy switched over to the Hevi-Shot Magblends. But I’m not convinced I want to spend the money on those for just 5 shells.





Minnowhead said:


> Winchester Supreme High Velocity are the shot shells with the black hulls. The Winchester Supremes Double XX are the red hulls and are still available.


The double XX are not red hull or last year when i bought more they were not..still black.

The hevi shot blends do pattern well but i didnt see any difference between the other magblends at half the price for the double amount of shells (10).


----------



## Minnowhead

I’m leaning towards the Hevi-Shot now. Really like the reports of them on Oldgobbler.com


----------



## Carpn

I used to shoot the winchester HD shells and liked them alot . When they discontinued them I switched to the mag blends and they seem to kill every turkey I shoot at . 
Since I only use 2 a year , or possibly 4 a yr if I travel to KY to hunt I dontd mind spending money on shells . 

I spend too much in gas money scouting and hunting to worry about a extra 20 or 30 bucks for a box of shells


----------



## fastwater

Anyone tried the 'extended range' loads?
Been reading some good reports on them with some reporting good range and pattern even out of some modified chokes.


----------



## Snook

If I was to use a lead load it would be the Winchester Longbeard XR. Fantastic groups in the guns I’ve seen use it. BUT with that said I am 100% Fan of Hevishot or Federal Heavyweight loads. Yes it is crazy expensive but it is absolutely devastating and on turkeys. Did I say DEVASTATING? I will never use lead again on turkeys. And trust me I shot my share of turkeys. Yes it’s that good!


----------



## joekacz

Has anyone tried the new Federal loads that are loaded with #9 shot tungsten?I googled it and it comes up under APEX ammo and is $54 for a box of 5.Personally I've killed my share of bird's with 3" 6 shot for a lot less.Just wondering if anyone has tried them yet??There were no posted reviews yet on their web site.


----------



## ducknut141

Biggest thing is find what works best for your gun ,choke and wallet. I shoot 3" #5 Longbeard out of my 11-87 Super Mag but should be shooting target loads of 7 1/2, 1 1/8 ounce. It would be better for me and my wallet and doesn't recoil as bad. Number 9 shot will work fine at 10-15 yards.


----------



## garhtr

ducknut141 said:


> Biggest thing is find what works best for your gun ,choke and wallet. I shoot 3" #5 Longbeard out of my 11-87 Super Mag but should be shooting target loads of 7 1/2, 1 1/8 ounce. It would be better for me and my wallet and doesn't recoil as bad. Number 9 shot will work fine at 10-15 yards.


http://www.outdoornews.com/2017/02/...shot-hand-loaders-dream-nightmare-longboards/
Looks good but I'd have to do a penetration test to be confident. 
I have used # 7 lead or nice shot in my muzzleloader, plenty of energy to 30 and a great pattern. In the fall I use #6 just In case I need extend my range( I haven't had to yet) 5 or 10 yards.
That # 9 tungsten should make a good dove load.


----------



## M R DUCKS

ducknut141
look up TSS (tungstun super shot) ...
that's the stuff you are talking about. I have seen/read about it on another site. Reloaders are talkin' about it......*Yes quite expensive*, this year is the first I've seen it commercially made and for sale....how about for waterfowl loads ! 
claim: TSS 9s, at 18 g/cc, penetrate slightly deeper into ballistic gelatin at 40 yards than lead 5s.
suppose to be in sizes 7-9.5 s
13⁄4-ounce turkey load of lead 5s contains 297 pellets. Federal’s 13⁄4-ounce load of TSS 9s contains 630 pellets


----------



## M R DUCKS

Brings the little gauges (.410 & 28 ) in to play !


----------



## joekacz

M R DUCKS said:


> ducknut141
> look up TSS (tungstun super shot) ...
> that's the stuff you are talking about. I have seen/read about it on another site. Reloaders are talkin' about it......*Yes quite expensive*, this year is the first I've seen it commercially made and for sale....how about for waterfowl loads !
> claim: TSS 9s, at 18 g/cc, penetrate slightly deeper into ballistic gelatin at 40 yards than lead 5s.
> suppose to be in sizes 7-9.5 s
> 13⁄4-ounce turkey load of lead 5s contains 297 pellets. Federal’s 13⁄4-ounce load of TSS 9s contains 630 pellets


Thank's for verifying what I posted.I knew that as soon as I mentioned #9 shot that someone would mention that it is a dove or skeet load,not at $11 a shot.I would say that the other problem with that shot is that there are so many pellets that you could miss some when cleaning the bird and that could become a trip to the dentist.They do make a 3 1/2" 12ga. I wonder what the pellet count would be in that? Probably close to 900 is my guess. At that price I don't see them becoming a big seller. Just my opinion.


----------



## garhtr

If the TSS finds a niche and can be produced economically the price will probably drop drastically. I'll never shoot it in my black-powder gun at any cost --even free, it's to hard ( I used bismuth and now nice shot) but I could see it becoming useful for waterfowl and turkey and the small gauge guys may find it a blessing.
Good luck and good Hunting !


----------



## Minnowhead

joekacz said:


> Has anyone tried the new Federal loads that are loaded with #9 shot tungsten?I googled it and it comes up under APEX ammo and is $54 for a box of 5.Personally I've killed my share of bird's with 3" 6 shot for a lot less.Just wondering if anyone has tried them yet??There were no posted reviews yet on their web site.


I wouldn’t shoot doves with #9 shot much less a turkey. I’m trying to break head and neck bones. And sometimes at over 40 +yards. I’m also a waterfowl hunter and we have to use tungsten, hevi-Shot or Bismuth type loads that are readily available. Late season ducks and geese have heavy down feathers along with thick bones. And those hunting loads are bigger shot size. I would totally buy tungsten #9-12 Shot for snakes tho! Lol


----------



## garhtr

www.fieldandstream.com/ammo-review-tungsten-super-shot
It's all about ballistics , get something small but Heavy enough going fast enough and it's better than something big but light .
I'll never ( probably) use it but I certainly don't doubt it would be effective. Could make a 410 or 28 ga lethal for youth hunters. Personally I'd have to see it on the pattern board first but ---


----------



## joekacz

bonemonger said:


> TSS#9 shot is a 50 yard plus turkey killing machine, have hand loaded 15/8 20 gauge loads for years. Some of you guys should do some research before you post


For the high cost of it,it would have to perform better than the turkey loads that are available or there would be no sense to get it. I would love to try it but just hard to justify the cost. If I reloaded then it might be somewhat cheaper. As for distance of lethal kill, my friend's buddy killed a bird with it 70yds., that's why I posted the question and now your saying the same thing he did. So there's,in my oplnlon,validity to this loads capabilities.Thank's for the info.


----------



## bobk

Old school #5’s still work. 40 yrds. Took a buddy out for his first longbeard on Saturday.Fun day in the woods. 2 came in around 11:15 and put in quite the show.


----------



## miked913

My wife killed this one Friday and shot it with federal 3rd degree, 20ga at 34 yds. It was interesting the #7 barely penetrated the skin while the copper #5's we're through the breast meat and against the breast bone. These different loads are supposed to do different things at different distance and I think it worked exactly as they say, I never did pick out a #6 flight stopper though but supposedly they're in there too. Either way he ain't getting any deader









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> My wife killed this one Friday and shot it with federal 3rd degree, 20ga at 34 yds. It was interesting the #7 barely penetrated the skin while the copper #5's we're through the breast meat and against the breast bone. These different loads are supposed to do different things at different distance and I think it worked exactly as they say, I never did pick out a #6 flight stopper though but supposedly they're in there too. Either way he ain't getting any deadere
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great bird! Sometimes I think those mixed load's with the small shot In there are used for buffering instead of polymers. Either way what ever work's. Turkey hunter's want call's that work,fisherman want lures that catch fish and my wife want's me to stop spending money on the first two! Oh well my guess would be that the last one won't happen. Just my opinion.


----------



## Carpn

A buddy of mine has been using the TSS this yr . I guess the #9 weigh as much as number 5 or 6 lead ? Whatever the difference I can't bring myself to buy them at that cost . We will see next yr . Lol. I think they'd be a benefit for smaller gauges


----------



## miked913

My wife has tagged out with a youth 20ga. Out side in the woods, how are you guys doing?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

The 20 gauge will do it . My 8 yr old son shot this one Saturday with a 20 . Luckily his buddy lingered so I could finish out .


----------



## bonemonger

Congratulations Jake,we have a mutual friend. Zach,gr great job with your son. My bil came in from Florida yesterday and we had a bird killed before 7.


----------



## bonemonger

I'm done for the season, still taking out the wife and anyone else that wants to enjoy the spring woods


----------



## Carpn

bonemonger said:


> I'm done for the season, still taking out the wife and anyone else that wants to enjoy the spring woods


Good stuff man. It has been a great spring . I truely enjoy tirtur hunting . I almost feel like I get to enjoy the hunt more when I'm not the trigger guy . Just get to watch the show unfold . With my son it's different tho keeping him focused and keeping the shooting stick steady . 
But with him I mostly hunt out of a blind . At his age it's too tough running and gunning .


----------



## bonemonger

My wife has MS,so when she goes we're restricted to a blind because she can't walk very far. It was a great morning the birds finally responded great.


----------



## SelfTaught

Carpn said:


> The 20 gauge will do it . My 8 yr old son shot this one Saturday with a 20 . Luckily his buddy lingered so I could finish out .
> View attachment 261821



That is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## ducknut141

I meant #9 lead skeet loads. I don't shoot over 20 yards. But I still shoot Longbeard XR


----------

